# Samsung BD - P2550



## Dalman (Dec 10, 2008)

I am looking at purchasing the Samsung 2550 model.

I like the Pandora option where I can have the TV turned off and play music
from Pandora as well.

Does anyone have this model?

I would like to hear bad or good.

Thank you


----------

